# Michigan - 2004 Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

We have a 2004 Chevrolet Silverado 2500HD for sale. Truck is a 4x4 with 90,000 miles. Engine runs very good. Truck has a fair amount of rust, and bed damage, see pictures. Recently, the transmission is having issues.... the trucks runs and drives, but the transmission is slipping. We do not want to repair, we are selling as is. Truck comes with a Western V-Plow.

Truck is located in Auburn Hills, Michigan.

Asking $4,500 for truck & plow. If interested please contact our office 248.276.8800 or reply to this ad.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

The stories that bed could tell !


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

not a bad deal, but that trans is 3300 bucks. ask me how I know. lol


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

New asking price $2,900 if anyone is interested.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leigh said:


> The stories that bed could tell !


 Oh you never look behind you either? Must be a eastern thing. Lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Those GM early 2000 rest in the same spot. Mines a GMC same year with the duramax. Already fluffed it up with new rocker, cab corners, floor pans. It's back and for sale not fixing it again.


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Truck is sold.


----------

